# RPG Maker horror game - Ib



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QujTgPNWp2k&feature=player_embedded
Everything you need is in the vid's description :V
'Tis a pretty awesome game, thought peeps here might be interested D:


----------



## Empoleom (May 24, 2012)

it's pretty good, at first I thought it was a yume nikki fangame.
but it's a pretty unique, also I'm gar for garry.


----------

